# Just a vent



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

How sad.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I understand your frustration. In yesteryear, breeding was potluck. The result was sometimes a great dog and sometimes not. That is how breeding was and that is how breeds were improved. Alot of poorly bred dogs were collateral damage. 'Fortunately ' their lives were short lived due to poor food etc.Today we have genetic testing, better food, medicine etc. Dogs live longer. So breeding against better knowledge, is just plain stupid and unethical.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

As far a color goes, they are likely being registered as "black and silver" or "black and grey", since "blue merle" isn't an option. I know my boy's sable dam is registered as "black and cream".

I wonder if their new bitch is a double merle? Lots of white and lack of skin pigment sure sounds like a double merle.


----------



## bree94 (11 mo ago)

I think the best way to combat it is just talking about it and making people more aware. In the back of my head I kind of knew merle's could be prone to more problems with herding breeds. I had no idea to what extent though, about "double merle" genes, or that it was impossible for poodles to produce the gene themselves until I started combing through this forum. They are gorgeous!! I would be so sad to have a dog with a higher likelihood of health issues right out of the gate though. Maybe someday the AKC will find a way to tighten up their registration process with DNA color tests or something...


----------

